# The Company of The Jade Hippo



## SHARK (Apr 8, 2003)

Greetings!

Wow! What a game! The other night we had the first game of a new campaign. There are sixteen characters in the group, as follows:

(1) Zaratheena; F, High Elf Ranger 1
(2) Katrina; F, Akainu (Human) Barbarian 1
(3) Doren; M, Dwarf Fighter 1
(4) Rodrigo; M, Margallen (Human) Rogue 1
(5) Axel; M, Vallorean (Human) Cleric 1
(6) Ellandra; F, High Elf Druid 1
(7) Darnu; F, Harthak (Hippo humanoid) Wizard 1
(8) Kaelyn; F, High Elf Wizard 1
(9) Drallyn; F, Ogre/Earth Elemental Fighter 1
(10) Jazzerrah; Seren (Human) Expert (Courtesan) 1
(11) Nobben; M, Marlyr (Humanoid) Rogue 1
(12) Haldain; M, Valdar (Human) Barbarian 1
(13) Malabar; M, Seren (Human) Fighter 1
(14) Zerren; M, Uullannar (Leopard humanoid) Ranger 1
(15) Ghorn; M, Troll Hybrid (Insectoid) Fighter 1
(16) Berrech Finndor; M, High Elf Wizard 1

The campaign began with the group being gathered together in the city of Zallenar, which is a powerful, wealthy city in the ancient Seren Empire. The Seren Empire was founded over 5,000 years ago, and is a great empire. The Seren Empire blends elements of the ancient Babylonians, with the Central Asian cultures of the steppe tribes, the mercantilism of ancient Samarkand, as well as Canaanite cultural influences. In addition, a few elements of the later Persian Empire are also included.

The group found themselves being recruited to the "Company of the Silver Horn" by Berrech Finndor. Berrech, a handsome elf wizard, was offered employment by Lord Thallabar, a frontier nobleman ruling a rugged land on the northern frontier. Berrech has come to the great city of Zallenar to recruit members for the company, in order to prosecute operations of exploration and war against various groups of brigands and monsters that have been disrupting trade and attacking local communities.

The group was gathered together in the luxurious hotel, known as "The Jade Hippo" located in the prestigious Hal-Doran District. The group got situated in their quarters, and enjoyed eating and getting to know each other. Soon, the group were each briefed on what the conditions of membership were, the expected rewards, and the general scope of their first set of missions.

The group partied and engaged in all manner of festivities and debaucheries, as they variously prepared for the next day's journey.

The group hiked deep into the rugged wasteland to the north, gradually getting into some dense forests, and a range of hills and canyon areas. The company came under attack by a powerful group of Gnolls. The Gnolls attacked ferociously, driving many of the company into a dreaded situation. Many members were seriously wounded and near death. The company rallied, and launched a savage counter attack. The group was eventually victorious.

Gradually, the group scouted out the local area, and tracked the Gnolls to their lair. Once there, the group carefully stormed the cavern complex where the Gnolls had made their home. Numerous slaughtered Gnolls later, and the party pushed on deeper into the caves. The group found the remains of a 12-year old human girl who had been tied down inside one of the caves and bitten and clawed to death. Evidently they had used her as a sort of living snack, healing her, then biting her, and so on. Finally, they devoured enough of her that the pretty young girl had died. Axel shook his mace in rage, raising it to the heavens and vowing revenge!

The group found a large nesting area, and discovered 18 young Gnolls. The group then fought a ferocious counterattack by the surviving mother Gnolls and defeated them. The party cooperated well, used good tactics and spells, and helped each other overcome the enemy forces in a well-coordinated assault.

Then, Axel, Doren, and Rodrigo, applauded by Nobben, began slaughtering the young Gnolls. Axel zealously grabbed several of the young Gnolls, and began crushing their heads in with his Heavy Mace, crushing them like eggshells. Doren waded into the slaughter with his war axe, while Rodrigo began slaughtering them cooly with his shortsword. Zaratheena, and Katrina began screaming at them to stop such cruel slaughter, and in desperation, Berrech attempted to put Axel under a Sleep spell. Alas, all to no avail! Axel resisted two sleep spells from Berrech and Kaelyn. The black steel mace, inlaid with silver, and bearing the twin-headed eagle of the Empire of Vallorea, rose and fell in its bloody work. Soon, all too soon, the young Gnolls were all slaughtered.

Zaratheena: "Why did you do this, Axel? Yes, you...I'm talking to you!"

Katrina: "Damn, that was just wrong!"

Axel: "What my lady? What we did here was GOOD! My great and holy god, Vallenar, of the glorious Vallorean faith, has decreed that all such foul and evil creatures be rooted out and destroyed! Do you not also worship a good and righteous deity? I thought elves, after all, worshipped good deities?"

Zaratheena: "Well, yes, we do worship good deities, but that doesn't mean that we should slaughter such creatures! They were no threat to you, were they? Yes, their parents were, and we rightfully killed them. But these young creatures--might we not have been able to raise them to worship good deities, and follow a righteous path? Instead, you have killed them all, and provided others of their race merely more reason to hate us, and come back and kill more and more. Why would you not even listen to us?"

Axel: "Listen to you? To do what, my lady? Listen to you as you would have stayed my righteous hand from delivering a just and righteous wrath against these evil scum! These creatures, these MONSTERS!--were spawned from the womb of darkness! Their very existence is a blasphemy upon the whole world that the gods created! Their savage, dark ways must die with them. For that, and all of the blasphemies of this vile, heathen race, they must be scourged from the world of man! The great gods of Vallorea have charged us to carry forth the war against such wicked spawn, for this is the way to victory and righteousness!"

Katrina: "Who is Vallorea? Where is Vallorea? I've never heard of them! Why should we all do what the Vallorean gods say?"

Zaratheena: "Yes, why do you think that the Vallorean gods tell you everything? Creatures are not born evil, they are raised and grow into being evil. Your short-sighted bloodlust has not only killed innocent creatures, but you have missed out on the opportunity to raise them to follow goodness. You could have gained them as friends and allies, had you had the wisdom to listen, and the patience to stay thy hand. But no, instead, you just had to ignore us, and go ahead and do what you wanted! You should know, you are merely a human. I am four times your age. Elves have been in the world far longer than your kind, and it seems that we know something of nature, and of living creatures that your short-sighted, impatient race seems oblivious to. What makes you think that you know everything? That your gods have told you everything? Would not your gods want allies and friends instead of enemies? You speak at length like you know so much, but from my point of view, you seem to know little of truth!"

Axel: "Well, my lady, have you not heard of the glorious Vallorean Empire? And you, Katrina, listening to your own tales of the matriarchal lands where you come from, where you exalt your heathen gods, you are merely a heathen barbarian woman, and someone who should hold her tongue around her betters!"

Doren: "These creatures were evil! It is good that we killed them. Kill them all. Kill them all!" 

Zaratheena: "I have never heard of this "Vallorean Empire" that you speak of in such glowing terms. Here, you are in the Seren Empire, and our ways are different from your own!"

Axel: "Ah, yes...I understand that you have heathen gods, and different customs. But you must understand that Vallorea is the greatest empire in the West, indeed, the world, and brings light, truth, and civilization to the dark lands around us. Vallorea has a sacred duty to bring the Peace of Vallorea to the barbarian and heathen lands around us, wherever we encounter it! Where will champions of righteousness be found? All that is good and pure must be defended! These creatures are born evil! There is no amount of milk and honey that would make them otherwise! Dreams and wishful thinking will not take the thirst for slaughter and the taste for blood from these monsters. They would only grow up to bring slaughter and death to those of the civilized and righteous peoples. And so, we have done a holy duty by saving future lives of the faithful by killing these horrid, evil creatures now. This is what we had to do, because it must be done! It is my belief that we had to do what we had to do, for the glory of the gods, and to protect our people!"

Zaratheena: "Yes, that might be your belief, and your belief is wrong, too! You need to think about things more, and listen to people around you that have different approaches, and not just assume that your way is the best way, or the only way!"

Malabar: "Indeed, Axel, where is this "Vallorean Empire"? You are in the Seren Empire now, and our Great King rules from the majestic city of Sargen, the greatest city in the world, and it is he who raises up whom he shall raise up, and he shall cast down whom he shall cast down. Your laws, and your ways are not our ways. You must have a care that you are far from Vallorea now."

Axel: "Oh...indeed, Malabar, I thank you for the Seren people's generosity, strength, and hospitality, for this is a great and mighty nation!" 

With that, the group seemed to settle down, and tend to the many wounded members of the company. The party by this time was far down in a large underground cavern, with a lake in the distance. They were tired, wounded, and beaten down. The group scavenged from the lairs of the Gnolls, and tended to their wounds as they recuperated.
__________________________________________________

Zaratheena and Axel have a growing rift. They are willing to help each other out, and are loyal to each other, but it is still obvious that Zaratheena and Axel don't like each other at all. The characters have radically different world-views, and so far it is showing itself at least to some degree every session. 

Semper Fidelis,

SHARK


----------



## SHARK (May 27, 2003)

Greetings!

Log #2

____________________________________________________

The smoke from the small cooking fire curled lazily into the air, as Malabar watched carefully at the darkness surrounding the group’s encampment. The cavern was large, over 120’ long, 80’ wide, and some 90’ high. The cavern was scored throughout by the past course of some forgotten river. Ghorn watched the darkness motionless, his halberd at the ready. Zerren, the black-furred Bahran, approached Malabar carefully in the inky darkness.

Turning to Zerren, Malabar smiled softly.

“How are you my friend?” Malabar said with a low whisper.

“Good, Malabar. Thankyou. Are you still hungry?” Zerren looked at Malabar, expectantly.

Malabar wiped his jaw with his hand, “Eh. No, I’m fine. I ate enough. And you?” Malabar reached for his waterskin.

“I’m good. What do you think lurks in these caverns? I sense that we are being watched.” Zerren spoke in a low hiss.

“Hmm…I think the brigands that we seek have made more than one encampment, and probably move around from place to place, keeping on the move.” Malabar said, slowly raising the waterskin to his mouth for a long drink. “Ahhhh…” Malabar smacked his lips from the icy water, before stoppering it again. I think we should be careful, and have several of our people advance through the caverns ahead of our march, so that we might learn of any unpleasant surprises, eh?” Malabar looked at Zerren. 

“Yeah, you’re right. I can get Rodrigo to go with me in the morning when we move out. Staying in the shadows, we may learn of the brigands’ presence before they can react. Though I think they have some eyes upon us, I don’t think they will be able to track us at the same time when the group moves out, especially if we move quickly.” Zerren said, rubbing his hands together to keep warm.

The two watched the shadows for a few moments, before Zerren began to make his rounds of the encampment, checking on Ghorn and Dharnu.

In the morning, Zerren and Rodrigo slipped into the shadows, and moved swiftly ahead of the group, as the group advanced at a good pace. The enemy scouts were taken by surprise as Zerren and Rodrigo quietly slipped by them, and then turned and ambushed them. The lightless cavern burst into a blaze of colour as Rodrigo cast the Light Rod to the ground in the scouts’ midst, as Zerren struck ferociously with his shortsword.

“Grrrrrrrrrr” Zerren growled low, as his blade sank into the brigand’s chest. Quickly, Zerren grabbed the human by the top of his chainmail and drew him in close, where Zerren bit him right in the face with his teeth. The man screamed, and tried to counter with a thrust of his own longsword, but Zerren was in too close, and dodged the clumsy attack. Zerren jerked his blade out and struck again, across the human’s throat, and the human staggered back, dropping to one knee. Zerren grabbed the man by the hair of his head, and jerked it up as his sword came crashing down across the man’s face, killing him.

Rodrigo stepped up to the other human, and drove his shortsword into his back with a hard push, and as the man turned, struggling to bring his own longsword to bear, Rodrigo stepped lightly aside, and began a series of swift attacks, back and forth, cutting the man’s left hamstring, slicing across his forehead, and slashing the man’s sword arm just below the shoulder with a vicious cut. The brigand managed to hammer his sword through Rodrigo’s guard in a strong attack that cut through Rodrigo’s left shoulder, before Rodrigo turned and spun, pulling the man forward so that he stumbled upon the stone floor, staggered, and Rodrigo stabbed viciously again and again, dropping the human in a brutal attack that crushed him to the floor, his entrails spilling onto the cold stone. The stench of the man’s dying caused Rodrigo and then Zerren to wretch and gag briefly, before all was still and quiet. 

Beyond them, the group came into sight slowly, moving in a column. Berrech and Dharnu were in the lead, with Zarratheena and Axel right behind them. Ghorn and Malabar brought up the rear, wary for attack.

Zerren wiped his mouth and sword on a large rag that he kept at his belt pouch, and offered Rodrigo his waterskin.

“Are you alright, Rodrigo?” Zerren said with concern.

“I’m ok, Zerren. The bastard caught me with a sharp cut, but it looks worse than it is. I should be ok though. I’ll have Axel look at it when we stop for a rest.” Rodrigo sheathed his sword, and began to search the dead bodies. Looking up at Zerren, he smiled wryly.

“You never what we may find, heh?” Rodrigo winked briefly, before finishing his search. “Heh. Nothing much except a few coppers. Let’s get moving!” Rodrigo spat into the shadows, and picked up the Light Rod, and began to run alongside Zerren.

The group marched quickly, searching through several side passages before arriving at a large cavern, the sound of a crashing waterfall about them.


----------



## SHARK (May 30, 2003)

Greetings!

Log #3
____________________________________________________

The sound of the crashing waterfall roared in everyone's ears, and the light from the strange cavern glimmered luminously as Zerren peered into it. Inside, there were four priests leading a congregation in prayer before a huge, demonic altar. A group of twelve worshippers were gathered to each side of the altar, with a walkway going down the middle. Massive pillars lined the chamber, reaching to the ceiling high above. Beyond the altar, a majestic waterfall plunged over 60 feet down into a large pool. The chamber reeked of burning incense, and the cultists intoned eldritch chants to some demonic god.

On the far side of the chamber, to the right of the altar, a young male elf lay stretched upon a stone slab, moaning. A robed priest forced his mouth open slowly with a pear, while a robed priestess standing nearby stroked a fat, writhing, purpleish-white worm-like creature, about six inches long, and several inches in diameter. 

Some ten feet to the left, a young male Urrgan was stretched upon an upright framed rack, and being whipped by a priest with a wicked, barbed scourge. Dark red streams of blood spattered as the priest layed into the Urrgan with the scourge, and the Urrgan screamed deleriously. Nearby, a stone brazier approximately four feet high nestled a bed of glowing coals, and warmed several iron tools and torture implements.

The group watched in horror for a moment, before Malabar whispered harshly,

"Zaratheena, Ghorn, Dharnu, Jazeera, go to the right. Rodrigo, Zerren, Nobben, Haldain, flank them along the left. The rest, follow me through the center! Archers, take aim, fire at will! Wizards! Stay in back, and fight where you can! Let's go!"

With that, Malabar unsheathed his scimitar, and charged into the chamber, heading toward the rear of the distracted congregation. The rest of the group deployed as he bade them, with Katrina to his left, and Drallyn and Axel to his right.

The group assaulted the congregation with good unit cohesion, with Zaratheena, Zerren, Haldain, and Jazzerrah acting as archers, firing their bows; Drallyn, Ghorn, Katrina, Doren, Axel,  and Malabar charging into melee; Nobben and Rodrigo sought opportunities to flank enemies from the shadows of the pillars, and Berrech, Ellandra, Kaelyn, and Darnu supporting the rest with targeted magic missiles, and focused healing spells as opportunity presented itself.

Zaratheena fired an arrow that caught the priestess holding the worm-creature right in the throat, killing her instantly. Archery fire killed two more human cultists in rapid succession. Malabar led the assault through the center, and with flashing blades and cries to the gods, three more cultists died on their knees. Magic missiles streaked forward, and another cultist died as he tried to stand and raise the alarm.

The Company of the Jade Hippo won initiative, and proceeded to raise the price of their surprise. The disoriented cultists were hammered hard, and lost four more of their number, before the priests at the altar began shouting commands, and the gathered cultists rose to defend themselves from the ferocious assault.

Though taken by surprise, the evil cultists responded with skill. Six cultists grabbed their halberds, and charged Zaratheena and the others on the right flank. The other cultists grabbed their flails and battle-axes and moved to rush the flank of the attackers on the left flank. The priests at the head of the altar drew their heavy maces, and moved as a group towards the left flank as well. 

To the right, Darnu bit the head off of an attacker, and Zaratheena cut yet another cultist down with a well-placed arrow. Ghorn went berserk, and split two of the cultists in half with his halberd. The enemy attack on the right flank faltered, but counter-attacked desperately.

To the left, Drallyn, Malabar, Doren, and Katrina all lost a fate point each under the enemy counter-attack. Still, Malabar led a pincher attack of his own, attacking the flank of the charging cultists, heading into the fray to the right flank.

Rodrigo, Nobben, and Ellandra all lost fate points as the attackers coordinated a skilled assault. Haldain was charmed, and began attacking Kaelyn, wounding her severely. Drallyn and Zerren attacked and subdued Haldain in the next round, while Ghorn and Zaratheena slaughtered the remaining cultists on their flank.

Axel confronted the greatest warrior of the cultists, and hammered him again and again with his heavy mace. The warrior struck Axel with heavy blows, knocking Axel to the ground. Axel had lost two fate points, but was determined. Rodrigo flanked the warrior, ripping into him with a well-placed strike to his back. As the warrior turned and hammered Rodrigo with his greatsword, Rodrigo retreated, heavily wounded. As he did so, Axel regained his strength, and crying out to Vallenar, the Vallorean god of Judgment and Vengeance, struck the evil warrior with a great blow of his mace! Blood rushed from his crushed shield-arm, and as he attempted to counter-attack, the slick blood caused him to lose his footing, and he faultered to one knee. Axel then swept his mace in for a crushing blow that hammered the warrior to the ground, dead, as his head was cracked open like a melon.

Malabar and Katrina slaughtered two of the leading priests in a furious attack, and as they did so, Zerren and Zaratheena had proceeded to skewer the other two priests with arrows. The remaining cultists were slaughtered to the last man. In the ferocious combat, the two lead priests, and two additional cultists, all wounded severely, fled through side passages in retreat.

Exhausted, the group rallied in the center to lick their wounds and to take stock of the situation. As they did so, the shackled and terrified Urrgan, named Garnor the Grey, and the elf, Aridor, were rescued from their terror and offered healing and comfort. Berrech ordered Zerren, Ghorn, Zarratheena, and Darnu to stand guard over the doorways leaving the chamber while the rest of the group recuperated and regrouped.

The day was done, and the Company of the Jade Hippo had much to be proud of. In the massive demonic statue that loomed overhead, Rodrigo caught sight of the two huge gleaming rubies for eyes, and uncoiled his rope and climbing gear. The jewels would make a fine trophy indeed...

____________________________________________________

The group also carefully checked the gear of the dead cultists, and began to distribute various gear and equipment. A strong victory was achieved against the cultists of Demogorgon who have been leading a series of brigands in operations throughout the area.

Semper Fidelis,

SHARK


----------



## SHARK (May 30, 2003)

Greetings!

Log #4

____________________________________________________

Berrech sat there, resting against the pillar, and began to casually light his pipe for a good smoke. Memories of his childhood and homeland drifted before him. He missed the cool, misty forests of the enchanted island of Malyrryn.

Slowly puffing on his pipe, his reverie was broken by the approach of Ellandra. Ellandra smiled, and bent down to kiss him softly.

"How are you, my love?" she said with a wink.

"Ah...Ellandra...good. How are you feeling?" Berrech said languidly.

Ellandra pulled her cloak about her, and sat down swiftly next to Berrech, against the pillar. Smoothing her long hair out of her face, she smiled.

"I think I'm ok. That fight had me worried though! I thought we might be overwhelmed!" she laughed briefly, though her concern showed through.

Berrech touched his fingertip to her lower lip, and blew her a kiss.

"Indeed, we were outnumbered. I wouldn't let anything bad happen to you, though. I trust that our gods shall watch over us, and bless us with victory." As he spoke, Berrech put his pipe down and reached for his waterskin.

"Really Berrech?" Ellandra said. "I know that our gods watch over us, but who can know our fate? It may be that we are meant to be sacrificed so that evil monsters can be defeated. What if the evil creatures won? We would be eaten, and we would meet again in the Otherworld. At least then, we would be free of the burden of mortal existence, hmmm?"

"Hmmm...well, there is that, true, but I don't think we are going to be going to the Otherworld just yet. Ok? I think our fate has more in store for us yet." Berrech said, as he took a long drink from his waterskin. Slowly, he offered it to her.

"Thankyou" she said, raising the waterskin to her mouth, she began to drink. Berrech watched her throat and lips as the cool water flowed down her throat. Berrech's eyes moved slowly down her neck to her tunic, as other thoughts slowly gathered.

"Malabar's plan worked pretty well, don't you think?" she said, changing his focus.

"Uh..." Berrech stammered briefly. "Well, yes, it did work out pretty well. Malabar seems to have a good head for tactics, and a quick mind. I'm very glad that our attack went so well. Some of us are injured, but seem to be ok. I think we can have confidence in his judgment in the future." Berrech stretched his arms and legs out, and yawned.

"I think our changing the group's name to the "Company of the Jade Hippo" was kind of appropriate, don't you think? Seeing that we all met and organized in the Inn of the Jade Hippo and all. Plus, I think it seemed to be more inclusive of everyone, as opposed to them joining our "Company of the Silver Horn." Don't you think so?" she said, smiling slightly.

"hmmm...well, yes. I suppose it has. Humans have such fragile egos after all. But I still like "The Silver Horn." I can live with the "Company of the Jade Hippo" though. It seems a strange kind of name though!" Berrech said, chuckling.

"We should probably be leaving in the morning, true?" she said, as she pulled her cloak over the two of them, and snuggled close to him.

"Indeed, we should probably get back to town for some more supplies. I think the Gnolls and these humans are working together, and the human lord should know of what we have found. I..." Berrech drifted his speech, as he felt her curl up to him. "Yeah, we need to get going int he morning. Sleep well, my love." Berrech kissed her briefly on the lips, before gathering his cloak about him for the night.

In the flickering light of the campfire, Darnu and Ghorn made their rounds as they stood guard, vigilant for signs of trouble.
____________________________________________________

Semper Fidelis,

SHARK


----------

